# JD 2320 Front 4WD Seal Removal- HELP



## padebed (Nov 22, 2013)

I twisted some high grass around the shaft of my John Deere 2320 and ruined the front seal on the 4WD shaft. I have the shaft disconnected and "most" of the seal out. The center portion of the seal was in a couple pieces and I removed them along with the wound seal tension spring. I'm pretty much left with some rubber in the housing and the metal washer, but I can't get the thing out. Not enough surface area is exposed to drill the metal portion and not tool really fits in the space between the shaft and the housing. I've tried a seal puller, screwdriver... and failed at every attempt. 6" of snow fell today and more is coming through the night. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## harbin (Dec 9, 2012)

Any chance you can post a pictures showing the problem?


----------

